# [SOLVED] MOH Airborne Phsyx problem



## CDB1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi - I recently bought MOH Airborne but it wont install. After the CD key part of the install it tries to install the Physx drivers (ver 7.07.09) and install stops without warning and returns to the desktop. When I try browsing the cd and installing the Physx driver from the Physx folder it points out that I must remove the existing Physx driver (ver 7.09.13) before installation can continue. It seems from checking the FAQ's about that the solution is to uninstall the current version of Physx and install MOH Airbourne, then re-install the latest version of the driver (?) -however, I cant seem to uninstall the Physx drivers. It doesnt show up in Add / Remove software, doesnt have an uninstall option when I open the control panel icon and *does* have a readme TXT file that says "do not manually delete" without any explanation.
Would really appreciate some help.

(XP Home SP3 + latest Nvidia mobo + GPU drivers (sli))


----------



## CDB1 (Jan 28, 2008)

The soultion was - I had to download the latest Nvidia Physx driver and install - then run the installer again to completely uninstall. This fully removed the physx drivers but did not solve the Medal Of Honor install problem which remained the same. I then had to run regedit and manually remove the AGEIA resistry file, which then allowed the game to install.


----------



## hawana (Jun 11, 2009)

DriverSweeper Solved it for me too.

hope i helped


----------



## shamshon44 (Jul 12, 2010)

CDB1 said:


> The soultion was - I had to download the latest Nvidia Physx driver and install - then run the installer again to completely uninstall. This fully removed the physx drivers but did not solve the Medal Of Honor install problem which remained the same. I then had to run regedit and manually remove the AGEIA resistry file, which then allowed the game to install.


i face the same problem
i folowed your steps but still the problem exsist
what can i do


----------



## shamshon44 (Jul 12, 2010)

the problem was sloved
thank you!


----------

